# "Obi-Wan-CAPSODA" has landed...



## southern Maine diver (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey everybody...

 Just to let you know, "Obi-Wan-CAPSODA" has landed in Manchester, NH... Yea, and he pissed everybody off on the plane as well!!!  They chased him off the plane with bats, axes and pitchforks!!![]

 I think they were all yelling something like, "Go home Rebel..."  anyway, he's right here, in southern Maine, hiding of course and I promise I am not holding him hostage...

 I'll unshackle him and let him out of the basement here sometime soon so he can chat with y'all[]  

 Have a great day and we'll see y'all at the show on Sat and/or Sunday...

 Wayne[&:]


----------



## capsoda (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes I'm here.
 Somebody please help me. I'm being held by a guy in a black rubber suit.



 Can you tell thet I'm wispering so he wont hear me messin around with his computer.[]

 Hey Ron I made it. The airlines tryed to keep me from comming but I made it.


----------



## madman (Mar 31, 2006)

thats hilarious  cap  cheers  mike


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey Warren I hope you brought some chicken fried steak and grits up with ya, yummmy, they is hard to find round heaaahhh ayup! See you soon, Taz[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 31, 2006)

Mornin Taz.. Mike...

 Warren's plane got delayed by nearly three hours, so instead of getting back early, we didn't get in from Manchester until after 10:30 pm.  (Warren said there was mechanical difficulties with the plane, but I think they had a negotiating team on baord trying to talk him out of coming up here to Maine!![])

 Anyway, we got in... grabbed a couple beers...grilled a couple steaks and chatted till about 2:00 am.  I had to get up with the kids at 6:00 to get them off to school, but Warren is snorin away!!![]  I guess he got burned out talkin with me so late...

 Now I'll be able to report back to y'all with the real facts on how late he sleeps into the afternoon!!!!!!![]  I'm sure he'll get on the forum and leave a message for you guys. And when he tells you that he was chained up downstairs in the basement, don't believe him!!! If he says that I'll have to duct tape him up, lean him in the corner and feed him with a slingshot!!![]

 Talk to you all soon, looking forward to meetin y'all... (see that, now he got me talkin lyke him!!![])

 Wayne


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey Wayne, Its cause all you ancient 50 year olders need that xtra sleep!![sm=lol.gif] Taz


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey Taz...

 I'm the one who's up... I don't need all that sleep.  Someone had to get the kids to school today.  I'm fixin to go wake Warren's glass up... but I don't want to git on his wife's bad side![]

 I bolted two single bed frames together and made them into a kingsized bed, just like in all the fancy hotels...[]  Our pool has just thawed out so as soon as I uncover it, I'll be able to offer that benefit.  And I bought a box of instant "Grits" so I can set out a southern "continental" breakfast!  I'm just having trouble finding "hawg jowels" I guess bacon will just have to do![]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey Jim, Wayne found grits [only box of grits in town] and we'll have to teach him to make chicken fried steak and chicken fried every thing else. Been teaching him bout grits and over easy eggs and the many uses for bacon grease.

 Thought he would go back to bed this morning, being so old and all, so I stayed in bed till a little after 8. You know how those old timers need there naps.

 Really lookin foward to meatin all you folks.[]


----------



## bearswede (Mar 31, 2006)

> gritd


 
 Is that similar to grits?... A little to the left! I know it's a hard place for you Rebs to go, but try...



 Bear


----------



## capsoda (Mar 31, 2006)

I fis it, I fis it. Wayne gots this lettel key board an my fat finers done work so well on it.


----------



## bearswede (Mar 31, 2006)

> having trouble finding "hawg jowels"


 
 Just go to the packy and get a big ol' bag 'o pork rinds, reconstitute them little squealers with your day-old coffee... He'll never know the difference...

 Baby Huey


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 31, 2006)

> I bought a box of instant "Grits"


 
 Not in this lifetime!


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey Wil,

 That's all I could find up here in southern Maine,   Warren said that they were the " best he ever aet!!!! " So you think he was BS'n me?  Maybe he found his sensitive side and was trying not to hurt my feelings?[&o]

 I didn't know that "grits" could get so hard that you could make concrete steps out of them...[8|]  I guess I can just make them in to different shapes and decorate the lawn with them...[:-]

 Oh well... he is alive and well... he had to take three naps today, but he is alive and well, sitting up and taking Yankee nourishment![]

 Wayne


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 31, 2006)

Wayne you didn't make those grits with JD instaed of watta did you???[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## capsoda (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey Taz, You may have something there.[]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 31, 2006)

I can see from out here that y'all are havin' WAY too much fun. I be a Looziana boy at heart, so we save bacon grease. Great to fry y'alls grits in. Don't forget the swimmin' over easies, either.

 Mike


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 1, 2006)

Morning everybody...

 Here's an update on the "Obi-Wan-CAPSODA" visit...

 I was showing him around the house and I asked him to step out on the back deck to have a beer with me...[:-]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 1, 2006)

I guess he didn't notice that I hadn't built the deck yet at that door, but he had just gotten up out of bed, he was still a bit drowsy gettin up at 1:45 in the afternoon...[8|]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 1, 2006)

I thought he was kiddin me, you know his southern humor...[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 1, 2006)

That last step was a doozey...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 1, 2006)

He finally picked his seff up, dusted his seff off and found his way to the "other" outside deck to the first aid box and sat down with a cold one...[&o]

 I'll keep you all up to date... more to come!![]


----------



## capsoda (Apr 1, 2006)

Someone please help me!!!!!!![&:]



 Yeap, we's stayin in trouble.[]


----------



## bearswede (Apr 1, 2006)

That doesn't look like an Ol' Milwalkee...


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 1, 2006)

Wayne, Why built a purch thatsa gud plase to pee offa afta a cuple off buds!! haha...What a group shot this will be this year.... See you tnght... Taz


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey Everybody...

 I took "Obi-Wan-CAPSODA" out to git some lobster...  []

 He even made the Yankee Lobsters mad at him!!!![>:]  I put the lobster in a big cooler, and Warren laid down on the back porch to take a nap and look what happened...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 1, 2006)

The lobsters just kept coming and biting...[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 1, 2006)

They jumped on him!!! He couldn't fight them off ( it was embarrassing to watch!![&o])...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 1, 2006)

Warren was overpowered and he finally gave up... that southern boy put up a great fight...[&:]

 Overpowered... outnumbered... tired... weary... out of shape...[]  He finally had to give in to the attack of the Maine Lobsters...[]  

 They forced him to promise never to refer to lobsters as "crawdads" agin!!![]






 That's what you get for calling a lobster and "overgrown crawdad.."

 Wayne[]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 1, 2006)

Wayne what time you gonna be at Brams we are at the hotel now.. Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 1, 2006)

Warren wait till them critters get up your pant legs!![sm=lol.gif]


----------



## bttlmark (Apr 1, 2006)

Pissed em off on the plane eh,,,lucky they didn't take him up to Bangor! Make sure he gets to taste some steamers Wayne. Enjoy your visit to the best state in the country Warren,,,,Maine  " Life The Way it Should Be "   See Ya' ,Mark


----------



## madman (Apr 2, 2006)

wow  you guys are nuts  lol  mike


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey, I thought he would have made a bigger hole,I got called back into work today (keeps me out of trouble,and dumps), I'll be thinking of you guy's.
 Went digging yesterday,found 2 Wishing Well soda's,and one big 3' snake,lucky he just woke up & was a little sloooww.


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 2, 2006)

Now thats what I call a Maine Welcome.


----------



## downeastdigger (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow, Cap better count his fingers, and etc,  and make sure he didnt lose anything !

 I can't believe I ate one of those lobsters last night!   I thought they looked like they had been battling all night  -  I heard one say thank you when I dropped it into the boiling pot. 

 Hope Cap had a good visit and enjoyed the show, I know I did.  Thanks again for the lobsters Wayne, and for eveyones help setting the hall up.  Hope I didn't work you too hard.

 It was great meeting everyone!
 Bram


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey Bram...

 It wasn't his fingers that he was worried about...[]

 Anyway... the show was a big hit... lots of compliments, good food, good friends... great bottles... lots of good info and great new contacts & leads for places to look for (dive) for bottles...[8|]

 Wayne


----------



## bearswede (Apr 3, 2006)

Wayne...

 Ye furgit ta take dem littul yaller rubbers off... Cain't do no damage wttum on, ya'll!!!


----------



## bearswede (Apr 3, 2006)

Missed ya, Dave... Gotta come next year!!!


 Ron


----------



## capsoda (Apr 3, 2006)

It was only my psychic ability that saved me from those ravonous giant mud bugs.

 Remember, *"LUKE, USE THE FORUM" *.

 THANKS WIL.......[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## walkingstick (Apr 3, 2006)

hehehehe![sm=lol.gif]


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey thanks Ron,
 see what happens,hope you guys are gonna post lots of pics of the show!!


----------



## capsoda (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Dave, Wish ya could have been there. Will be postin pic an comments on the visit an show when I return to Dixie.

 Used a regular camera for pics so I gota get them developed. Not on speaking terms with my digital cam.


----------



## bearswede (Apr 4, 2006)

Just get up did ya, Warren??!!!???


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 4, 2006)

A testiment to your abilities. No doubt the Mud Bugs took advantage of your disorientation after that nasty fall out the sliding glass door.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Ron, We had already had our morning coffee, bull session and Eggs Benedict when I posted that. Then I was ready for my first nap o tha day.[sm=lol.gif]



 Hey Road Dog, I teached them there giant mud bugs a thang or three later that day. They sure was good wit some asparagus an butter.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 5, 2006)

yus sar !@#$%& MMMMmmmmm Goo golly mee. Them thar home brued pop over bread thangs ole baer madem wus shore gud tu!! Nicen buttree.....Frighd taters ana marconi salud that cunnot be bate!! Sur was gud viddles! [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## bearswede (Apr 5, 2006)

Wir gonna hafta callya Rock "Mountain" Man Jim... ROR...


 Da B'ar


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 5, 2006)

Morning everyone...

 I guess you all know by now that Obi-Wan-CAPSODA has returned to the flatlands of Alabammy... to the land of 3" Crawdads, Gritts n Eggs, Grits n Bacon... grits n salad... grits n bannanas... grits n Jim Beam... grits n Mich Ultra Light... []

 Well, y'all get the message.

 We had a great time just talking and getting to know eachother and no Taz, it wasn't over a campfire "Broke back mountain" style...[]

 We had a lot in common and just plain enjoyed the company... had lots of fun and he certainly had a great time at the bottle show... He's even thinking about making this a Yearly Tradition!!!!  So this gives us a whole year to prepare for him next time!!!

 He left a tiny bit of grits left in the box and "learned me how ta fix em up good ol country boy stahl..."  I'll have to git a big frigidaire freezer b'fore his next visit though, and save up all those big grey squirrels I been "Poppin" in the bird feeders... He says he knows how to cook dem up real naice...[8D]

 Anyway, we'all had a good time and now I guess we'll have to get back to our regular selves on the forum...

 Hey Taz, you think we would'ave looked more manly if'n we rolled up cigarettes in them shirt sleeves of the forum T-shirts we was wearin?[8|][8|][8|]

 Wayne


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 5, 2006)

Wayne maybe we can get Roger to come out with a new 2006 line...... cut off sleeves manly-man style! Yuse guys sure did look like "Bottle Bros" with them on! I could feel the pride! See you soon, Taz


----------



## capsoda (Apr 5, 2006)

MAN.........Yuse guys ah gonna hafta quit tryin to talk Southern, Ya  gonna get me in trouble down hea.[]

 Hey Taz, Wayne and I are just too sexy for those shirts.[sm=lol.gif] I was suprise that everyone sounded so funny, they all sounded way different on the forum than in person.
 Of course except you.....LoL

 Just wanna let everyone know that I had a *grand *time. Wayne and his lovely wife and family provided us with a great time, some great nothern quisine and just plain fun. Hey Wayne, Thumb Dude says he still has a hangover from all that green beer you call Ale.

 Met some very fine people and I hope to see you all again.

 I will post some pics of my adventures in the great north as sone as I get them developed.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Cap, Glad you and Cindy made it home safely, Well off to dig in the snow covered mud![8D] Taz


----------



## bottleboy311 (Apr 5, 2006)

Boy "Obi-Wan-CAPSODA", what a weekend you had. Falling out of houses, attacked by lobsters, the Force surely wasn't with you. The one thing I can't figure out is the pic on the second page of you drinking a beer. It looks like a flower pot is growing off your head. Is that a new Jedi Knight weapon?[]Hope you found some good bottles.

 Lee


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 5, 2006)

Bottleboy...

 Hey Lee.. the force surely Was with him!  This is how I know...



 This is my back porch with "the Force" that Obi-Wan-CAPSODA brought with him...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 5, 2006)

This is my back porch/sundeck without "the Force"...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 5, 2006)

When Warren left, he took the warm sunny weather with him!!![]  That was pretty cheap CAP,  I treat you to a week in the sun and then you do this to me!!![&:]

 That's just plain mean!!! [:'(]

 What's even worse... you leave me with a 13 year old dancing around the house singing the "Numa Numa" dance... "Mya Hee... Mya Hoo... Mya Ha... Mya Haa Haa..."  That's just wrong man...[&o][]

 Wayne


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey dont feel so bad my brother is singing that damn numa numa song too....[] I feel your pain.


 Hey Warren you gotta get up here to wisconsin sometime. i bet mr. bottles will treat ya even better[] Then you could stop by me and we would get some serious diggin in[]


----------



## bearswede (Apr 6, 2006)

> we would get some serious diggin in


 
 Lottsa luck, Tony... I have it on high authority that Cindy does all the serious diggin'...



 Ron


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 6, 2006)

Tony ... Bearswede...

 It would be safer up there for him... they probably know how to build outside decks and they don't have any lobsters up there that he can be attacked by...  Sounds pretty safe...[]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey.....Hey..... I took care of them lobsters.LoL

 All I can say is I'll have to wait and see what the year brings ,Tony.

 Bears right though, I move the heavy stuff and my wife digs out most of the bottles. Tough diggin in Maine, everything is on an angle all tilted to on side..[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Warren...

 Yea, you took care of them lobsters, huh... You should'a heard him, "Get em off me... Get em off me!!!"[][][]  Like a big "Girlie man"...[][][]

 He took care of them lobsters after I rescued him and threw all the lobsters into a boiling pot of water!![]

 He really showed them "lobstahs" who was boss, yes sah...

 Wayne[&:]


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Wayne while i was fishing earlier today, i gound a buch of glass along the shore goin right into the river at a spot where a bridge was destroyed some 50 years ago.....[8|]

 Im not going to be gettin any diggin in here Im goin to florida tommarrow night[].I most likely will not be posting again untill next thursday or so. H ave fun everyone!!!


----------

